# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  vần đề cần hỏi

## messi

mình mới học lập trình C đọc trong sách có vài vần đề mong anh em chỉ giùm
1. trong phần kiểu dữ liệu có phần signed char phạm vi biểu diễn từ -128 đến 127 và unsigned char 0 - 255 và trong sách ví dụ đoạn mã 
char ch1;
unsiged ch2;
ch1=200; ch2= 200;
và giải thích là ch1=-56 còn ch2=200 đều biểu diễn một ký tự thứ 200. cách tính kí tự như thế nào mà ch1=-56
2. trong phần dấu phẩy động có các khoảng biểu diễn 3.4e+-38 và mình không biết chữ e ở đây có ý nghĩa gì?
xin các anh em giải thích giùm

----------

